# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Groeninge (Campus Maria's Voorzienigheid)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Algemeen Ziekenhuis Groeninge (Campus Maria's Voorzienigheid)
Loofstraat 43
Kortrijk

Bezoek de website van Algemeen Ziekenhuis Groeninge


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Groeninge.*

----------


## Fatimaa

Diyalise afdeling ; (niet op alle verpleegkundige gericht) maar op meeste ; ze moeten eens een voorbeeld nemen van st.augustinus !!!!

----------

